# Prince of persia forgotten sands graphics problem



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 15, 2011)

*img803.imageshack.us/img803/8751/unledrf.jpgWhenever I jump on pole it happens-*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/unledrf.jpg

Please Help ME


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2011)

Seems like a glitch. Does this happen every time?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Have you applied the latest update ?


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Man this is *famous glitch* which made this game , a piece of crap.
Its good game but when i came to face this and some other things i gave up.

*only solution to this glitch is - when you are holding pole, 
1.don't rotate.
2.hold direction key in the direction you wanna jump and press jump . Thats it.
Try , You'll master in 2-3 attempts. *

Press directions and jump at same time.

Use time power to reverse time if stuck.

Above trick is called *"Quick Jump".*

Also lower your resolution to lowest, this also sometimes solves problem.

I faced very s**t things on pc version, even i have to use save games , its one of my favorite game series. But this game spoils everything


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 16, 2011)

Ya it happens every time.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

same here. Left the game because of this and some others. Do as kola said.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh boy. yeah this is one hell of a glitch in this game. the only thing that worked for me was grabbing the pole and then NOT rotating the prince around to face the other side. instead just press the direction u want to go and jump at the same time. :S


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks it helps.
Ubisoft made assassin's creed C-Reez with full perfection , 
But why they made such of this faults.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2011)

didn't like this part at all except for the graphics...


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 17, 2011)

There was some glitches for me where jumping on a wall will result in falling into an infinite hole or something....But I didnt face this


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 21, 2011)

I never liked the Forgotten Sands, I miss Warrior Within  :'(


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 24, 2011)

And are there any plannig for next POP (it is not Plaster Of paris LOL!!)??

Can you give me some fighting tricks for It.
The list of combos was very helpful 
In POP WW and T2T.
But there are nothing like this lists in FS.


----------



## Alok (Oct 24, 2011)

Well i don't think new game coming from Persia story is finished but yeah they may go for a sequel of prince of persia 4.

And there are not much ways to kill in this game. Kicking , dashing , vault , .........


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 28, 2011)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-0Gkoeq-rqKQ/TqpkGIK05bI/AAAAAAAAAPM/ptrYnSU-x-Y/s800/POP%252520Fault.jpg
HE HE HE
Stuck again .
The DOOR IS not Opening.
Cant lower the difficulty already done in the prison with same problem.


----------



## Alok (Oct 28, 2011)

Only way to download save game file........


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 28, 2011)

I restarted the whole game at that checkpoint.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks  to all
Repaired grafic bugs by downloading sjidrow crackrepair.
 Finished The Game

Sharing my Game snaps soon .


----------

